# Clean Slate Thinking on a bike



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

30hp enough ?
http://www.hs-escooter.com/sdp/1012764/4/pl-4958252/0-2743560/17inch_wheel_motor.html

175v
http://kellycontroller.com/khb1440124-144v400aopto-bldc-controllerwith-regen-p-832.html


----------

